# Pixie had triplet doelings!



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We are excited that Pixie, our moon spotted first timer, had 3 beautiful doelings! Only one of them is moon spotted, but they are all pretty in their own unique ways. Rhea is the solid black, Athena is the black/white paint, and Astraea is the moon spotted doe. We are having our first attempt at bottle feeding (with Astraea), so any tips are welcome! She is taking the bottle but we are experiencing a slight milk shortage, as our does are currently all lactating for several young kids. Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh...they are all super cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are way too cute! Absolutely love the moonspotted one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

SOO adorable !!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Those legs! They are precious! Is that Pixie laying in the background? She looks so noble & wise!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good grief, look at the legs on those girls! They are way too cute! :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable,adorable and adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Adorable baby girls


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So cute! When we were low on milk for our FF's triplets, we added whole cow's milk from the store.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Those legs! They are precious! Is that Pixie laying in the background? She looks so noble & wise!


Yes, and she is noble and wise... and exhausted! Triplets are hard for such a young momma to keep up with!



OakHollowRanch said:


> So cute! When we were ow on milk for our FF's triplets, we added whole cow's milk from the store.


Thanks for the idea, I will keep that in mind. To my surprise, I actually had one of my does who I thought was barren bag up this morning :shock:. She was exposed to a buck, but I am not sure if she really is pregnant or if it is false pregnancy. Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my! sooo cute! congrats on all those beautiful girls!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Update: Babies are still small but growing well! Athena is very independent, Rhea is playful and loves to run around, and Astraea is taking to her bottle super well. She thinks I am her mommy. I think I like this whole 'bottle baby' chaos I decided that I wanted to have.


----------

